# HP desktop with Intel i7 2600k



## MikeyL (Jan 14, 2011)

I looked at HP's website and from what I see I can't build a computer from them with a i7 2600k built in.  Could I build one based around what I'd need for a i7 2600 and buy an i3 since I'll be getting a i7 2600k at the same time if possible?  Also, if I did this could I swap the processors and drop in a heatsink?  I'd be using it to play stuff like WoW, do stuff online involving YouTube and guitars, and I might do video editing, which is why I want the i7 over the i5.  If I did this would it be successful and would it overclock well?


----------



## lion149 (Jan 14, 2011)

I think this answers your questions...You should be able to swap a cpu but you will be limited, check with HP to see what the motherboard is compatible with but you will not be able to overclock, that bios function will be locked.


----------



## MikeyL (Jan 14, 2011)

lion149 said:


> I think this answers your questions...You should be able to swap a cpu but you will be limited, check with HP to see what the motherboard is compatible with but you will not be able to overclock, that bios function will be locked.



In that case would it be better just to do the build the computer thing and put in the non-k i7 2600?


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 14, 2011)

From what I'm understanding that your asking is if you can build a PC thats meant for an I7 2600k but just put an I3 in temporarily until you can get the I7....correct?

That will work fine except make sure you get the correct I3.  Intel is confusing everyone by keeping the I3/I5/17 labels but with different sockets.  Just make sure you get a socket 1155 I3 cpu.


----------



## MikeyL (Jan 15, 2011)

87dtna said:


> From what I'm understanding that your asking is if you can build a PC thats meant for an I7 2600k but just put an I3 in temporarily until you can get the I7....correct?
> 
> That will work fine except make sure you get the correct I3.  Intel is confusing everyone by keeping the I3/I5/17 labels but with different sockets.  Just make sure you get a socket 1155 I3 cpu.



but now I'm questioning getting the K version versus the non-k


----------



## 87dtna (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats just really preference more than anything.  about 3.8-4.0ghz is going to be the max for a non-K, which is really overkill for just about anything already so you don't really NEED the K version, but when it's only a few bucks more why not have the overclock option?


----------



## WhiteTree (Jan 15, 2011)

The K version has much better integrated graphics, but you won't be using that if you get a separate graphics card.


----------



## CardboardSword (Jan 15, 2011)

Other than price, there is no reason to NOT get a K series.


----------

